# allergy ? red eye & infected ears.



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

*allergy ? red eye & infected ears.*

Hi to all 

Here is the story... Jemma (5 months old) had white discharg from her eye since the first day I brought her home but the vet wasn't worried about that. Around week 12 she had an ear infection and was treated with antibiotic.

About two weeks ago I left for vacation and was out for 7 days. When I came back home the first thing I noticed is a "dog smell" I found out that jemma's ears are smelly and full with black/brown Wax and that the bottom of her eye lids are very red from the inside and looks like they are not "attached' to the eye ball and looks swollen.
By the time I got to the vet her floppy ears were all red and hot from the inside. My vet think it is some kind of an allergy and it can happen fron anything... he suggested to start with her food and also gave her diffrent antibiotic for her eyes and ears.

I put her on California Netural and her ears went back to normal but her eyes still looks red. I know I am not done with her medication yet and need to give some more time to the food but I am worried about her health in the future and the cost of it. In july we spent $ 2000 on our lab because the vets did not know what happend to him and after 3 months he died. I am losing my faith in vets and it feels like they only make you spend money on their suggestion but they don't know for sure on complex sickness.

If her condition will not change the vet suggested to take her to a dermatologist so maybe he will run some test....

Any ideas, suggestions will be welcome...

Thank you.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: allergy ? red eye & infected ears.*

Someone I know had lots of trouble with their V with allergies and the dogs immunities. They eventually, after trying many things, switched the dog to a raw diet and everything settled down. If all else fails you might consider this.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: allergy ? red eye & infected ears.*

Keep the faith Tali, it can be discouraging trying to figure out what the allergy is, but as you found out with her ears, sometimes a simple change of diet can take care of the problem.

Last spring/summer Reba had issues with allergies--she got hives. We know that it is something in the back yard but not sure what. So this year I get to look forward to trying to narrow that down.

Best of luck to you and Jemma!!


----------



## Lillasar (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: allergy ? red eye & infected ears.*

Hi Tali

Our V Graeme has had goopy ears and eyes since he was young pup (a few months old). We bought some Otocleanse (a skin and ear cleansing solution for animals) and cleaned out his ears periodically. 

For his eyes, which were red and producing huge amounts of eye goop several times a day, we ended up going to the vet after our own saline rinses had little effect. He prescribed Fucithalmic Eye Drops (which is actually a human product) and also advised us to stop letting him swim in stagnant water (creeks and such like) nor put his head out the window when we're in the car. Both of these are among his favourite activities of course but we heeded the recommendation, administered the drops, and his eyes are so much better.

I'm not sure if Jemma does either of those things which might encourage allergic reactions. We've also given Graeme antihistamine tablets when his skin starts looking bumpy which probably help with the eye thing too.

I suppose each dog reacts differently but that's what we've found effective with our V.


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: allergy ? red eye & infected ears.*

Hi Lillasar,

Thank you so much for your reply. I will write down the name of the stuff that you use on Graeme and see if that will change enything.

Jemma does not swim in stagnant water ( maybe in the summer..) As for putting her head out the window, she did it twice so I will not let her do that anymore..


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: allergy ? red eye & infected ears.*



DixiesMom said:


> Keep the faith Tali, it can be discouraging trying to figure out what the allergy is, but as you found out with her ears, sometimes a simple change of diet can take care of the problem.
> 
> Last spring/summer Reba had issues with allergies--she got hives. We know that it is something in the back yard but not sure what. So this year I get to look forward to trying to narrow that down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: allergy ? red eye & infected ears.*



Lisa said:


> Someone I know had lots of trouble with their V with allergies and the dogs immunities. They eventually, after trying many things, switched the dog to a raw diet and everything settled down. If all else fails you might consider this.


Thank you Lisa


----------

